# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Hongos de Iznájar

## perdiguera

Creo que los hongos que fotografió Ben amar son los llamados boletus impolitus en castellano se llaman porro o pejín.
Son comestibles pero de poco sabor.




> Esta mañana he visto estas setas a los pies de los pinos, en Iznajar.
> 
> http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...2&d=1323535472
> 
> No tengo ni idea de lo que son pero no me acercaria una a la boca ni por una apuesta

----------


## perdiguera

Las del segundo mensaje de Ben Amar parecen falsos níscalos, que son venenosos.
http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...9&d=1323535676

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias, amigo Perdiguera, por la informacion y por haberte molestado en buscarla.
Como no me fio de ninguna seta, y las desconozco todas, ni me moleste a averiguarlo.
Un abrazo

----------

